# Stocking a 65 gallon Long (4 ft)



## KrustyKrab (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all,

So I decided to abandon my previous project and went bigger -

a 65 gallon lLong - 47 x 16 x 20(height)

I will be transferring 2 still young keyhole cichlids from my 30g, and would like to add a few fish which grow larger, rather than have 100+ neon tetras in there for example.

I really like the colors of american cichlids - this is what I plan - feel free to bring arguments , suggestions , advice whether this is a good combo, or if I should reconsider adding certain species.

Filtration (for now) will be an Eheim 2215...... plus the internal filter which came with the tank ( pump is around 600 Liters per hour, translated to approx. 150gph). Maybe in the future I will remove the internal and get a single larger external, who knows....

This is my stocking plan :

2 keyhole cichlids
1 Electric Blue Acara
1 Firemouth
1 Jewel Cichlid
5 or 6 Congo Tetras
1 or 2 catfish (any suggestions?)

I chose one of each cichlid as I do not want pairing nor fry......

I also like other large'ish cichlids like Geophagus, Rainbows, for example,.....I am aware that this may be too many species to put together , any tips on what I could add/remove from this cichlid soup?
Thanks


----------

